# Small beach crabs in saltwater tank



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I found a few small beach crabs at the coast of bc. Don't know what they are called. Think I already know the answer but would they eat any corals?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They wouldn't survive in the temperatures needed for corals. They'd probably hide, die and then pollute your tank.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

plus it is illegal from my understanding to keep local ocean life in your aquarium


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> plus it is illegal from my understanding to keep local ocean life in your aquarium


why is it illegal?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

jling said:


> why is it illegal?


 It is illegal to keep most native wildlife. This is to prevent overexploitation. There can be heavy fines for being in possession of undersize crabs. It isnt likely anyone will fine you for an occassional aquarium crab, but there is always a chance of being checked when leaving the beach.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

jling said:


> why is it illegal?


Probably for the safety of wild local fish. They don't want people bringing home fish introducing some pathogen and risk having people release them back into the wild.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

They're cold water and won't survive, if they could survive they're not reef safe or fish safe.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They're good as puffer food. Poofie loves them to death:bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> They're good as puffer food. Poofie loves them to death:bigsmile:


Probably great for their teeth too. *CRUNCH CRUNCH NOM NOM NOM*


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

They actually came with a bunch of shells my kid collected at the beach. We weren't planning on taking them. They were still alive even without water for a long time. I put them in a separate 5 gallon tank with some water from my reef tank. Put some food in the tank. See how they do. We are going back to the beach this weekend. If they make it il release them back at the ocean.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I would imagine that's exactly what fish&wildlife would like you NOT to do, like stated earlier you could have introduced foreign pathogens onto/into the crabs and upon returning them to the wild could harm the ecosystem. So I would say you'll have to keep them or destroy them.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

As Durogity says , it is best not to put them back in the water where they came from.. They will actually survive in a room temperature aquarium... as long as the room doesn't get too warm.. Those little fellows survive in tide pools where temperature and salinity vary widely during the day and day to day. When Iwas in my teens I kept a large tank of tide pool denizens I collected at the beach. Crabs, sculpins and a couple of sand dwelling anemones did fine in it .
As far as I know there is no law against collecting tide pool inhabitants for an aquarium. The do not transport/ release rules for fish and inverts applies to freshwater and is a provincial Fish& wildlife rule.. Saltwater is regulated federally, and other than laws against importing or releasing non-native species, there is no rules against native species; and , of course, marine species will not survive in a freshwater environment so there is no specific provincial ban on transporting them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe illegal to release a crab from your aquarium back into wildlife. Either try and keep them alive in a small tank or turn them into food =/


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Well they didn't survive last night anyways. I guess my water was too clean for them. Interesting feedback tho. Never thought about not being able to release them back.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I know you would need a chiller for our local waters fish but tidepool critters survive in very very warm water heated by the sun all day. I'm actually surprised they didn't survive.. Probably the sharp change in parameters to your reef water. If you try it again try some seaweed in there as well. As for bringing stuff home from the beach I think its only a problem in protected parks. Don't quote me on it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

a tidal fishing licence allows holder to collect 75 shorecrabs a day as for staying alive in reef setups I've had quite a few that grow fat and cranky when these managed to avoid becoming dinners to the mantis shrimps


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

reeferious said:


> a tidal fishing licence allows holder to collect 75 shorecrabs a day as for staying alive in reef setups I've had quite a few that grow fat and cranky when these managed to avoid becoming dinners to the mantis shrimps


For some reason I find this very important to know lol, where would you get such a licence?


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

guess you're not a sports fishing person visit any bait n tackle store to get your licence by the way you'll have to visit sunshine coast or gulf islands or Vancouver island to get your shorecrabs no catchy catchy shorecrabs in lowermainland waters


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

reeferious said:


> guess you're not a sports fishing person visit any bait n tackle store to get your licence by the way you'll have to visit sunshine coast or gulf islands or Vancouver island to get your shorecrabs no catchy catchy shorecrabs in lowermainland waters


Oh believe me, when I go bait crabbing, ima goin' all d' way lol


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

reeferious said:


> . . . by the way you'll have to visit sunshine coast or gulf islands or Vancouver island to get your shorecrabs no catchy catchy shorecrabs in lowermainland waters


 Why is that?

Not sure about the inverts, but it is illegal to capture any BC native wildlife without the proper permits. That includes rabbits that have been abandoned, btw... gripe of mine. Cats or dogs are abandoned, they are "stray", but rabbits become "feral wildlife" and can't be lawfully rescued without iffy permits. Stupid law needs to be changed.


----------

